# How much of a geek are you?



## Pathless (Feb 28, 2004)

How do you stack up?

http://www.innergeek.us/geek.html

 I got about 15%--Geekish Tendencies.


----------



## mac1 (Feb 28, 2004)

28.00789% - Total Geek! Oh Dear!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 28, 2004)

8.87574% - Poser

Should I feel insulted?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 28, 2004)

20.11834% - Geek

Uh Oh! Looks like I need A life


----------



## Dracul (Feb 28, 2004)

11.43984% - Geekish Tendencies

well. That's too much anyway


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 28, 2004)

Total Geek!  28.28%  

Like I didn't know that already!


----------



## mzarynn (Feb 28, 2004)

23.3% -Geek


----------



## Amidala (Feb 28, 2004)

14.39842% - Geekish Tendencies


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 28, 2004)

18.54043% - Geek


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 28, 2004)

12% - Geek tendencies. I would have thought being a DEVO fan would've pushed my score to "True Geek" levels??


----------



## Pathless (Feb 29, 2004)

I know, right?  Some of those questions have to be worth more than others.  "Gone to a movie dressed up as one of the characters, alone," comes to mind.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 29, 2004)

Hm, only:

27.41617% - Total Geek

I thought I would've scored higher.


----------



## SDNess (Mar 1, 2004)

15.38462% - Geek


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 5, 2004)

What an excellent test! I thought I'd get far more (and I ticked the five extra boxes at the bottom), but not so...    

20.9073% - Geek

oh yeah, hello all.


----------



## nemogbr (Mar 7, 2004)

32.93886% - Total Geek

Not as much of a geek as I thought.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 8, 2004)

So I am the only poser around? Bah.


----------



## zorka (Mar 11, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> So I am the only poser around? Bah.


 Or the only one to admit it!


----------



## aftermath (Mar 11, 2004)

well, 38%. lol... i feel pretty good about myself. lol


----------



## Elohim is plural (Mar 23, 2004)

20.11834%...mmmmm

but i was one of those bad kids in highschool that geeks hated...maybe i was a double agent all along...
EIP


----------



## tonic (Mar 24, 2004)

Hah Im rated

8.6785% - Poser

LOL thought maybe a little higher but all I really do is read fantays novels and there weren't many questions on that so that's probably why.


----------



## Elohim is plural (Mar 25, 2004)

i am dating a major geek...38.85602% is her score...i'm mortified.
EIP

ps.  she just asked me to say that she is in "library school" (her words)


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 9, 2004)

I so enjoyed that test...

And BONUS!!!

45.95661% - Super Geek...

Bow down before me, you lesser geeks, I am your god!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 10, 2004)

No one in East Yorkshire bows down to people from West Yorkshire.


----------



## Grant ALX-972 (Apr 18, 2004)

41.8146%

Do you really need to know that to six significant digits?   

Looks like I'm one of the geekiest here...is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Cordalas (Apr 18, 2004)

21 % - Geek

Hehe


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 19, 2004)

26%. Sigh.


----------



## Chefo (Apr 19, 2004)

9.66%  Geekish Tendencies .

 Although you would expect a person with degrees in Economics and Computer Science to have somewhat of a geekier 'dark side' to him...

 Chefo


----------



## Myla Starchild (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't think I'm that much of a geek actually - I mean, I'm not taking a University course in Quenya and I don't own a single figurine  


That said, I often watch the same movie three times in one day, spend hours browsing random LOTR websites, and do little more with my life than obsessively write and draw novels, comics, scripts and screenplays.  And I make a lot of webpages.  So yeah..


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 20, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> No one in East Yorkshire bows down to people from West Yorkshire.


Stop your whining, you ex-Humbersider!!! East Yorkshire, PAH!!!

Now assume the position!!!  
All heil The Geek God!!!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 21, 2004)

Ooh, the Brits are scrapping!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

Heh, just a typical day in yorkshire. 

 And just wait till we get ourselves a Lancastrian into the fray - just because the Wars of the Roses ended 500 years ago doesn't mean we have to stop fighting about it.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 25, 2004)

I like your style, "I, Brian"... Although I just need one small piece of information...  

Is this a War of the Roses re-enactment or are we starting War of the Roses Part II???

This information would have an impact on the weapons to be used...


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 28, 2004)

41.61736% - Major Geek only beated by  The Master as the uber-geek here. I guess the name is fitting then 

There should be a bonus for taking the time to see what happens if you check them all off, just out of curiosity.


for the record, this is what it says:
100% - Liar!

hehe.

I messed up too, i should have checked off the "wore hi-tops" one, but oh well, I still would have ionly been second.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 28, 2004)

The War of the Roses never ended.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2004)

I knew those sneeky "red roses" wanted to re-group... It started 549 years ago (Battle of St Albans)... I bet they are going to restart the War next year...  

BEWARE AND TAKE UP ARMS!!!


----------



## Michael (May 18, 2004)

23.67%!  Pretty darn close!


----------



## Yvienn (May 19, 2004)

23.66864% - Geek. Just geek. I am very sorry for my ignorance, but what does it actually mean: "geek"? Am I to be happy or not...? I'm quite confused


----------



## polymorphikos (May 20, 2004)

*Geek/n./ (gee'k):* 1.A person reverred by the masses for their knowledge of fringe culture and willingness to spurn the even remotely cool or popular.

                                   -_Cambridge Dictionary of the English Language, Nolton Edition_


----------



## The Master™ (May 20, 2004)

Oh, yes, that sounds so like me...

Looks like I am still the Geek GOD!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 20, 2004)

Personally I figure I was just too 'fringe' for this silly quiz.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 20, 2004)

21.89349% - Geek.  I'll accept that.

Brian and The Master - Is that why Leeds fans hate Man Utd?  You forget how histroy never goes away.  You may need the house of Northumbria....  Sounds like a George R R Tolkien scenario.


----------



## The Master™ (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't know why Leeds Utd fans hate Man Utd fans... Don't follow football... 

But there could be a connection... Just like peoples dislike of the French... Too much history and one too many wars!!! 

Wouldn't the House of Northumbria be going up against the House of Cumbria??? And what would that war be???


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 20, 2004)

A one sided one.  Those lake dwelling bumpkins...it would be a massacre.  Plus most of our castles and forts are still intact.  Sorry about the football question, I had forgotten how high you scored on the geek test, I should have known you wouldn't like the football.  lol

Once we're done with the Cumbrians we could always move south and join you on the field.  The Lancs are no mans friend.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

I am a Total Geek!

I am definitely 50% Geek and 50% Beauty Queen!!

I tested 50% on the button! I am also a bit of a Nerd!

I love Music, Movies, video games, chess, cards, computers, 
and getting all dolled up!! I love to shop too!!

I am the beauty geek!! Which is pretty cool!!


----------



## The Master™ (May 21, 2004)

YOU ARE THE GEEK GODDESS!!! I BOW DOWN TO YOUR GEEKINESS!!!  

And a beauty queen too??? Damn!!!


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

Why.....thank you my royal servant!!

I know!  Isn't it great to be a Beauty Geek!!??

I am proud of it and will probably become more of a geek 
as time rolls on!!

So......how are you geeks today??


----------



## Hypes (May 21, 2004)

10.8% - Geekish Tendencies


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

My gosh!! 10.8%??  You arn't a geek!!  

If you claim to be......what is it that makes you a geek anyway??


----------



## Hypes (May 21, 2004)

And thank heavens for that.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

So......if your not a geek.....why did you enter the geek zone??  Haha!


----------



## Hypes (May 21, 2004)

I only saw a _Beware of the dogs!_ sign, nothing more.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 22, 2004)

Likewise, I didn't manage any geek status (gotta ask the right questions, I guess)...And this isn't specifically a 'geek zone', you know, any more than it's a 'beauty' zone...


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 22, 2004)

I am not a geek. I'm a nerd.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 22, 2004)

I'm a wannabe. On particularly furry days I'm also a wallaby.


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

_It came from Australia ..._


----------



## Michael (May 24, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> I am not a geek. I'm a nerd.


I like that.


----------



## Inzilbêth (May 24, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> So I am the only poser around? Bah.


 
Nope. 
I am even a bigger poser than you...  
8.48126% - Poser

I feel like Avril Lavigne. 
Or something.


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

Ahh! Keel!


----------



## Esioul (May 24, 2004)

What?

I'm not a geek. I am just obsessed with odd things.


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

Posers, the lot of ye!


----------



## Inzilbêth (May 24, 2004)

Hypes said:
			
		

> 10.8% - Geekish Tendencies


ehem. You aren't much better, are you.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 7, 2004)

14.7929% - Geekish Tendencies


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 8, 2004)

14.00394% - Geekish Tendencies

Does anybody know what Magic the Gathering has to do with being a Geek???


----------



## silvercloak (Jun 8, 2004)

11%, about what I expected.


----------



## Myla Starchild (Jun 8, 2004)

I wouldn't say I'm a geek exactly, just a strange, sad depressed teenager with freaky obsessions.


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 9, 2004)

35.30572% - Major Geek Jesus christ I think i need to find a new way of life


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 24, 2005)

25%  Total geek, aghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaneda (Jun 24, 2005)

It took me a bit of time to realise what a 'fanny pack' was  thank god for that one episode of the office hehe.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 24, 2005)

24.65483% - Geek

I'm like 0.35% away from total geek


----------



## kaneda (Jun 24, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> 21.89349% - Geek. I'll accept that.
> 
> Brian and The Master - Is that why Leeds fans hate Man Utd? You forget how histroy never goes away. You may need the house of Northumbria.... Sounds like a George R R Tolkien scenario.


 
People hate man utd BECAUSE theyre man utd


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmm - worrying.....33.14% 

That's a lot higher than I thought! 
No fair on the films & movies though, hasn't everyone seen all of those??
whatd'ya mean, NO?!! 

 Bladerunner 
 Clerks 
 The Dark Crystal 
 The Fly 
 Highlander: the movie 
 The Last Starfighter 
 The Fellowship of the Ring 
 The Two Towers 
 The Matrix 
 Any Monty Python movie 
 The Neverending Story 
 Princess Bride 
 Rocky Horror Picture Show 
 Spaceballs 
 TRON 
 War Games 
 Any Star Trek movie 
 All Star Trek movies 
 The Star Wars Trilogy 
 Star Wars Episode I and II 
 Transformers: the movie 
 Weird Science 
 Any Kung Fu movie made before 1980


----------



## ajdecon (Jun 24, 2005)

47.53452% - Super Geek
Bow before me!!!!

Did I really just brag about that?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes......and we have it on tape.


----------



## ajdecon (Jun 24, 2005)

Worse yet...  I just caught myself before I browsed the entire thread, to see if anyone beat me.

This is not something I should be proud of...  this is not something I should be proud of...  oh what the hell.


----------



## Leto (Jun 24, 2005)

25 % Total Geek -- Pfft, I feared it would be lots more. Does it mean I finally have a life ?


----------



## kaneda (Jun 24, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> 25 % Total Geek -- Pfft, I feared it would be lots more. Does it mean I finally have a life ?


 
You're a total geek so no


----------



## Brys (Jun 25, 2005)

10.65089% - Geekish tendencies.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 25, 2005)

28.40237% total geek oh well new i had to find out some time


----------



## chump (Jun 27, 2005)

16.37 geek


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 27, 2005)

17*.*something
I am a geek


----------



## Azash (Jun 27, 2005)

10.45365% - geekish tendencies


----------



## killerbob (Jun 27, 2005)

0.59172% - Poser
*?! *


----------



## Salazar (Oct 22, 2005)

11.43984% - Geekish Trendencies


----------



## iratebeaver (Oct 22, 2005)

wow. that was really long and pointless.  8.6785 poser


----------



## Balinor (Oct 22, 2005)

almost 11%


----------



## Jonzey (Oct 23, 2005)

Quite long, but humerous aswell. I scored 12.62327% geekish tendencies.

While reading those questions, I know for sure that two of my friends are atleast extremely geeky. (Because I've listened to them talk about that stuff...and had no clue what they were on about  )


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 23, 2005)

*My test score says 11.83432% ??? 
*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 23, 2005)

HA! I beat all of you. 36.48915% - Major Geek.

I think I'll just curl up and die now


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 24, 2005)

I definately need to change my lifestyle 

31.75542%     

That's it my Airbus is ready to go, I'm off for some fun for a change


----------



## stencyl (Oct 24, 2005)

31%

I'm a total geek. 

My wife says she knew that aready, though.


----------



## Setzertrancer (Oct 24, 2005)

19.3% rated as Geek

to be honest I thought I would score higher.


----------



## Syn (Oct 24, 2005)

on the geek test i got 7.88995% - a poser
hmmmm....


----------



## Teir (Oct 24, 2005)

ahhhh!
I type in the url, I click here, I click there and i keep getting the frames within frames crap


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 24, 2005)

My meager thirteen and a halfish score just goes to prove this is for detecting youthfull geeks- all those computer. calculator and games questions- in my formative years HP hadn't brought out the pocket calculator, and my low manual dexterity counted against me on the card punches- and they never even asked if I could program in FORTRAN.
And all this social stuff- a true geek isn't exactly antisocial- he (or she) just doesn't have a basis for recognising other members of his species. A real geek party would be zero interreaction between those present, communication limited to absent- um- beings?
Still. I'm not sure the word "geek" existed when I would have required it


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 24, 2005)

*Just what DO you have to score to be a total geek? 

 Is it a good thing now?... 

Its much better than being a chav any day! *


----------



## mikeo (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll decline to say what I scored - suffice it to say I was laughing through the whole test - I'm an aging geek, but that brought back a lot of geeky memories.


----------



## Kayal (Oct 25, 2005)

34.12229%


----------



## Carnifexticles (Nov 2, 2005)

5.71992% - poser


----------



## GrownUp (Nov 2, 2005)

Geekish tendencies, but this test is rigged, I mean, who doesn't want to rule the world?


----------



## sanityassassin (Nov 2, 2005)

27.21893 total geek not bad


----------



## Elenilsa (Nov 2, 2005)

I scored 22%.......common garden variety geek.


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow Bigmacscanlan I got the exact same thing as you down to the percent: 28.00789%-Total Geek


----------



## lizzybob (Dec 2, 2005)

23.07692% - Geek


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 23, 2005)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> Geekish tendencies, but this test is rigged, I mean, who doesn't want to rule the world?


 
Well, how serious would you like us to get?
My immediate thought whenever I see this question is "No".
Think upon it some. Would you really want to be a ten-fold Bush?
I would much prefer to remain anonymous.
Now, if I could remain anonymous AND rule the world, say, through my keyboard... Well! Is there a Beta out?


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 23, 2005)

9.07298% - Geekish Tendencies

Not too geeky in fact this probably displays my all-round balanced character MUWHA!!!....


----------



## shandril (Dec 23, 2005)

21. something or other....total geek and kinda proud i got that score....scary


----------



## cornelius (Dec 23, 2005)

14.20118% - Geekish Tendencies


----------



## Wandering Wayfarer (Dec 23, 2005)

25.44379% - Total Geek. Must have been those bonus points for being female! Oddly, i'm rubbish at maths-made it up on computer/film questions


----------



## SukiTrek (Dec 26, 2005)

30.57199% Total geek. hehe


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 11, 2006)

13.052% - geekish tendencies, more than I expected.

Maybe I should start to worry???


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 11, 2006)

5.71992% - poser


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 11, 2006)

16 something - geek.


----------



## Teir (Jan 12, 2006)

24.26036% hehee. Geek over here


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jan 19, 2006)

10.45365% - Geekish Tendencies

Not so much of one. Hardly any questions on my specialties, though...


----------



## jenna (Jan 22, 2006)

wooo 39.4473% - Major Geek! (like i didn't know that already!) wish i had lied on a couple of questions and hit the 40% mark though!


----------



## Cosmo (Jan 29, 2006)

6.02834
poser


----------



## Sibeling (Jan 30, 2006)

24.26036% - Geek


----------



## Priv8eye (Jan 30, 2006)

20.17% Geek.

Though time and age has addled my brain, marraige has changed aspects of my life and I feel that 10 years ago my score would have been much higher.


----------



## Salazar (Feb 3, 2006)

Salazar said:
			
		

> 11.43984% - Geekish Trendencies


 
Oh... I've taken the quiz again after over 2 months ago when I took the quiz the last time and I've risen around 6.5%. The forum seems to increase your Geekness.

17.94872% - Geek
I am now officially a Geek!


----------



## Jwoody (Feb 4, 2006)

*47.33728% - Super Geek*

47.33728% - Super Geek 

Some of the questions were intrucive.  I don't think I'm quite that geekie...


----------



## Omega (Feb 4, 2006)

Rounded upto 15% I have geekish tendencies.


----------



## Spanny (Feb 8, 2006)

about 20% - Geek


----------



## Allanon (Feb 10, 2006)

I said:
			
		

> No one in East Yorkshire bows down to people from West Yorkshire.


 
well you should!!!


----------



## scalem X (Feb 11, 2006)

13.8O... I could invent a lot of things though, that would score me more points.


----------



## Presea (Feb 22, 2006)

43.3925% - Major Geek. :x


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 7, 2006)

20.31558% - Geek


----------



## wildbill333 (Mar 8, 2006)

I go a 10%
Only becous my brother answere the last half


----------



## mikeo (Mar 13, 2006)

45.75937% - I'm so proud!

On the plus side, the questions gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Finraer (Mar 14, 2006)

46.15385% - Super Geek

And my first post on these forums.


----------



## polymath (Mar 15, 2006)

35.89744% - Major Geek
Hurray! I _AM_ a geek!


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Mar 16, 2006)

14.20118%

I really thought I'd get less.
And hello to all. I don't know how you treat new members, but I'll be polite.


----------



## scalem X (Mar 16, 2006)

> And hello to all. I don't know how you treat new members, but I'll be polite.


Visit the introductions section and get a warm welcome. Croatia, nice country, nice beaches, nice women,...

You'll see how we approach the new people, but be prepared always bring toothpicks, dental floss and spare curtains


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Mar 16, 2006)

Did.
Though I sounded like an amateur. Spare curtains might be a problem, though. Croatia is great for holidays, but the rest of the year is kill to survive.


----------



## Nokia (Mar 16, 2006)

That is a looong test. I got 22.68245% - so I'm _just_ a Geek.


----------



## Elvendon (Mar 17, 2006)

Rounded up to 25 - Total Geek!

Meh I knew that anyway


----------



## Geiden (Mar 18, 2006)

18.14596% - Geek

Oh No! When did this happen?!


----------



## jude1972 (Mar 29, 2006)

35.69% Geek

The rest is taken up in the pusuit of blondness!!!!!!!!! Thats why I can't work out how to attach my picture ............. sad but true!


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 5, 2006)

15.77909% -- Geek


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 5, 2006)

I tested 33.35057% - Total Geek . . . . and damn proud of it!


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 9, 2006)

32.93886  Total Geek

And that test is REALLY old.  It doesn't even mention Perl.


----------



## Netted (Apr 18, 2006)

27.2379% - Total geek

Very worrying.

but... the missus got 29.52805% , so its ok


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 18, 2006)

Better than I thought. 17.15976% Geek.

Thanks, no doubt, to a life without gaming and a general loathing for television.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 19, 2006)

8.87574% - Poser

I'm not a poser. I don't wear brand name clothing. And I'm fairly sure that not wearing brand name makes you not a geek but stylish. Hang on, that makes me sound like a poser.

I think I took this test before and was geekier then. Back when Buffy the Vampire Slayer hadn't finished and they hadn't repeated Star Trek too meany times, so I used to watch them still.

And what kind of geek test doesn't list Fortran/F90/95?

And I didn't tick the 'I am a female geek' boxes, because I couldn't, because I hadn't finished the test and found out if I was a geek or not. If I had... cunningly circular, isn't it?

The fact that I would take that sort of neurotic care with an online test must surely make me 10e4% extra-super-geek.


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm not certain what the word "geek" signifies precisely; it's not in my dictionary. Oh, I get the basic idea, but the subtle distiction between , say a "geek" and a "nerd" escape me. However, it would seem that geekitude follows fashion rules, and correct "geekspeak" is up to the millisecond, no retrogeek movement possible. Thus, those of us who matured before the popularity of the computer might have been well and truly geeky in our time, but geekiness, as all fashion trends, has passed us by, and those with loose flappy eardrums and soldering iron burns must yield the crown of geekdom to a generation with eyes like pink poached eggs and tendonitis of the mouse finger.

Card punchers, your geekdom is past, you vocabulary as passé as bebop. Those who played "pong" or "space invaders", you find yourself cast up on the reef of conformity; no amount of learning gangsta rap wil allow you to catch up to the true geeks, who were born with a mouse clutched  in one chubby paw, and know not how to add two and two; for we have electronics to do that.

No amount of neurotic attention to detail, pedantic correction of the tiniest fault, will ever save the lost generation, the demi-geeks, those who didn't miss the boat, but left ere it arrived. But tremble, modern geeks, the baton will move on, your offspring will consider you as fossils to; geekyness is a state of being, not a natural right.


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 19, 2006)

47.33728% - Super Geek  hmmm I appear to be one of the most geky people on the forum oh dear, hmm I shall endeavor to go out and find a life somewhere, maybe I can borrow someone elses by builder a mind transfer device of some sort hehe


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 19, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> I'm not certain what the word "geek" signifies precisely...


 
You have the open-mike on poetry night, Chris. I applaud you. 
Can I have your permission to cut and paste your poignant pre-geek song at the Coffee Stop?


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 19, 2006)

GrownUp said:
			
		

> You have the open-mike on poetry night, Chris. I applaud you.
> Can I have your permission to cut and paste your poignant pre-geek song at the Coffee Stop?


Do feel free - I was only playing with words somewhat, it wasn't really a rant, merely a lament at being ready for the scrap geek.

Or do you require I rewrite in iambic geekameter? (Don't believe I couldn't, or wouldn't)


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 19, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> Or do you require I rewrite in iambic geekameter? (Don't believe I couldn't, or wouldn't)


 
I'd believe you could to anything, chris. 

But don't change a thing, it was perfect.


----------



## scalem X (Apr 19, 2006)

oh my looked up geek in a dictionary (standard mac dictionary) and well:

Second explanation: a carnival performer who does wild or disgusting acts. 
we're all high percentage carnival preformers


----------



## Adasunshine (May 3, 2006)

It's true, your score does go up the longer you spend on here...

I no longer have geekish tendencies, I am officially a Geek with 17.357%.

I just don't think of myself as a geek, I'm not smart enough...

xx


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 3, 2006)

42.20907% - Major Geek

oh dear..and that was not filling in some where i half agreed lol. but i don't think i'm a geek...im kool with like a K innit


----------



## scalem X (May 3, 2006)

Kool = dutch for cabbage


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 3, 2006)

27.4 im less of a geek than the child he he he


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 3, 2006)

scalem X said:
			
		

> Kool = dutch for cabbage


 

and cabbages...totally cool...you knows it


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 4, 2006)

hey trouble does that mean i can call you cabbage from now on he he. (i will go hide now so you cant find me and remember the cakes you wont)


----------



## Trollkien (May 4, 2006)

19.8%. As geeky as living in India permits me to be *-|


----------



## cskendrick (May 9, 2006)

I do almost all my backstory using spreadsheets.

And character design, too.

I'm a veteran of the "Dungeons and Dragons" wars.


----------



## Space Elf (May 12, 2006)

I did this a while back ... a Major Geek was my score, iirc.


----------



## Kettricken (May 12, 2006)

My Geek score: 8.87574... poser.

I read a lot of fantasy books, not all were in though. Happy they included Russian literature, just ordered a box with 8 of the best books for only 50 euros!
Also, I'm a LOTR movie fan (as well as a book fan), my boyfriend (who's a Trekkie  ) made me watch Star Trek, which I enjoyed tremendously by the way!  

Just not into computer programming, etc and I've got a good social life. 
Furthermore, in dutch highschools there are not so many 'clubs' as in the USA, so maybe if there's a dutch version, I would at least cross the line of 'geeky tendencies'.


----------



## BookStop (May 12, 2006)

21.30178% I guess that's between Geek and Total Geek

I built my computer
I own a bookstore
I work on a webzine
I have, and proudly display, all the figurines from ReBoot
I am learning( and teaching to the kids)sign language so I can have quiet conversations during intermissions in their band performances.

I don't know. I think I should've scored higher.


----------



## heron (May 12, 2006)

29.38856%-total geek...does the fact that i added the numbers after the decimal point actually add to my geekhood?


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 12, 2006)

i hope not..some of us can't afford to be geekier


----------



## cskendrick (May 12, 2006)

*Aaaaaaaaaah!!!! This can't be!!!*

42.60355% - Major Geek

This is what I get for hanging on to my Magic: The Gathering cards.


----------



## Soraya (May 16, 2006)

4.73373% - Poser

lol i think i knew already i wasn't a geek. i'm hardly ever home to be on the computer for instance, cuz i'm out liming... that means hanging out in Trini 

guess i shouldn't be on this. But much respect to you geeks.


----------



## j d worthington (May 17, 2006)

Soraya said:
			
		

> 4.73373% - Poser
> 
> lol i think i knew already i wasn't a geek. i'm hardly ever home to be on the computer for instance, cuz i'm out liming... that means hanging out in Trini
> 
> guess i shouldn't be on this. But much respect to you geeks.


With that low a score, I say let's throw 'em out -- they're messing up the Bell Curve.

(Oh, by the way, just being here probably ups our geek points by at least 20%. Of course, living in the U.S. at this stage may well up it considerably more......)


----------



## Denie Alconn (May 17, 2006)

13.21499% - Geekish Tendencies
Not really surprised


----------



## Fagal (May 18, 2006)

36.29191% Major Geek rate, Oh dear Have to give up the books LOL


----------



## mosaix (May 18, 2006)

10.84% - Geekish tendencies


----------



## Tau Zero (May 29, 2006)

30.5% - A Total Geek!  

That can't be right!  I demand to see the formula for the calculation, the source code, and the Java Script!  I'll show them i'm not a Geek!


----------



## ZoeRat (May 31, 2006)

*31.95% Geek...that sounds about right I guess, lol.  *


----------



## Snagas Tender Blades (Jun 4, 2006)

6.31164% - Poser       Damn right I am not a geek! I am an itelligent jock.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 4, 2006)

12.8 geekish tendencies. Hmpf!


----------



## Morpheus42 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmmm 28.5...
Guess it could be worse: it could be less.


----------



## sonofstan (Jun 13, 2006)

1.3807- Poser. Just because i never went to a cheese club ur believed in unicorns?


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 14, 2006)

total geek


----------



## dragula_66 (Jun 21, 2006)

6.70611% - Poser:  anyone know wot this means?  should i be insulted, or pleased??


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jun 21, 2006)

Snagas Tender Blades said:
			
		

> 6.31164% - Poser Damn right I am not a geek! I am an itelligent jock.


 
What? That's an oxymoron. And I can say that because I'm a total geek.


----------



## Alurny (Jun 21, 2006)

31% Total Geek: thats out of control...

*no wonder my girlfriend left me*


----------



## Nevermynd (Jun 22, 2006)

I bask in my geekiness!

49.11243% - Super Geek


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Jun 23, 2006)

Alurny said:
			
		

> 31% Total Geek: thats out of control...
> 
> *no wonder my girlfriend left me*


 
awwww....


----------



## Sketti (Jun 23, 2006)

36.09467% - Major Geek 

with all those decimals too  Wooh! I'm a Major Geek! But then, I already knew that...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 24, 2006)

++++++ Extreme Geek.................................≥55%

I rule.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 27, 2006)

25% Total Geek


----------



## Fenway (Jun 27, 2006)

40.039- Major Geek....

>_>

I'll admit that.


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Jun 30, 2006)

29.78304% - Total Geek! Yay!


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 15, 2006)

25.24655% - Total Geek


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 15, 2006)

29.78304% - Total Geek


----------



## philoSCIFI (Sep 15, 2006)

31.95266% - Total Geek


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 15, 2006)

14.59566% - Geekish Tendencies
And I'm proud of them, fixing PCs gets me moneys!


----------

